# Outcast Cobia Classic



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Captains Meeting Wednesday March 26th at the Sanders Beach Community Center. Dinner at 7:00 PM.

Fishing Days March 27-April 30. 
Both small boat (29 Ft & under) and open division.
Small boat early entry $245/boat
Open boat early entry $795/boat
Weigh-in at Outcast Bait and tackle in Pensacola, Harbor Docks in Destin, Zekes Marina in Orange Beach, and Half Hitch Tackle in Panama City. 

Optional Cash Awards categories available for both divisions.

Open Division-1st: $5000, 2nd: $4000, 3rd: $3000, 4th: $2000, 
5th: $1500, 6th: $1000 Weekend Dailies $500/Day
Small Boat Division-1st: $2000, 2nd: $1500, 3rd: $1200, 4th: $1000, 
5th: $500 Weekend Dailies $125/Day

Tag & Release 1st: $600, 2nd: $400

Junior Angler, Lady Angler, and Senior Angler $500 each


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That time of year again!


----------

